

Seth's Blog: Business card mistakes - kkim
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2007/08/business-card-m.html

======
aswanson
Eggshell with romalian type. What do you think?

------
juwo
"Don't use big type for the address and contact info. The #1 way we can tell
if a business card is cheesy is with a glance at the type size."

bad advice. small type strains the eyes.

The vistaprint cards are free + $6 shipping. But there is their logo saying
"free cards at Vistaprint" on the back. Is that a Very Bad Thing? I wonder.

~~~
RyanGWU82
If you want to be taken seriously by customers or partners, I would _strongly_
recommend against using promotional cards.

You can purchase 500 VistaPrint cards _without_ their ad for only $4.99 plus
shipping. You can design your own card for only a few dollars more. Google
"VistaPrint coupon code" for the best deals. I just placed an order that way
earlier this week.

------
vlad
I disagree with him on this article. Aside from the fact that business cards
should fit their intended purpose, which he didn't even address, all of those
have flaws. The one he likes, I hate the most.

A business that sells boats or boat rides should target older customers with
bigger fonts.

~~~
oditogre
I like the top-left one, but the rest are definitely crap. Also, I disagree on
the phone number; I think email is far more important. If I want to get into
contact with you, I want to just email you and wait for a reply, instead of
calling every half hour or so and hoping you're available, especially if you
operate in another time zone.

~~~
vlad
I think we agree, but I didn't anticipate such a fast reply while I was
brainstorming and editing my posts.

~~~
oditogre
I wasn't considering the specific examples Seth used in terms of business
type. I just meant in general, for the type of people I deal with, I'd rather
have an email address. Obviously, in certain industries or for certain types
of people, I'd expect a cell phone number to be the most important thing.

BTW, the top two examples appear to be for security companies, not boat /
fishing companies.

------
jamiequint
4by6 does some amazing prints, its fairly expensive ($160 for 500 cards with
matte finish) but worth it.

------
aswanson
That's nice Bateman.

------
extantproject
Remarkable!

